# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua cặp ray 25 block có cánh dài tầm 800

## sieunhim

Chào các bác!

Như tiêu đề e đang cần cặp ray 25 (4block, kích thước lỗ trên block là 45x57mm) bác nào có để lại e. Ưu tiên hàng trong sg, bình dương, đồng nai

Tks all

----------


## hung1706

Em có 1 cặp HSR25 có cánh dài 820 4 block như đúng yêu cầu ạ. Hàng tháo máy cắt dây chất lượng và hình thức tốt giá 2tr4 nhen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sieunhim

Ui giá cao vại bác hùng  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe giá đó thấp hơn giá em mua vào đó ạ  :Big Grin: .

----------

